# Netzwerk kennwort abfrage



## Knoechi (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
benutze eine eepc mit linux xandros.
Meine Linux erfahrung ist, naja die gibts garnet. grml

Mein Problem ist wenn ich auf von meinem asus eee über netzwerk
zugreife auf einen anderen pc fragt er ein Netzwerkkennwort ab. 
Dateien und Verbindung funktionieren einwandfrei. 
Was soll das für ein Kennwort sein, hab sowas nicht. Andere pc 
ist win xp drauf. von diesem komme auf den eee ohne dieses Kennwort. 

Hoffe hier is mehr frequenz in diesem Unterforum. 
Hab im Forum sonstige Hardware schon angefragt, hab aber dann gemerkt
das es ja hier reingehört. sorry dafür. 

Grüße aus franken


----------



## Shady (10. Februar 2008)

Es gibt NTFS-Berechtigungen und Freigabe Berechtigungen. NTFS-Berechtigungen sind, wie der Name bereits vermuten lässt, die Rechte direkt auf der Maschine. Also wenn du an dem Rechner sitzt, und die Rechte für ieinen Ordner nicht hast, dann kommst nicht drauf.
Freigabe Berechtigungen sind die Berechtigungen, die für das Netz gelten (NTFS Rechte müssen natürlich auch gewehrt werden). Die Abfrage kommt normalerweiße immer, da dem Nutzer, der sich anmelden will, ja Rechte zugeteilt werden müssen. Das heißt im Klartext: Du musst den Nutzernamen und das PW angeben, was du auf deinem anderen Rechner verwendest, oder einfach einen Netz Nutzer anlegen (eleganter, wie ich finde). Den kannst dann auch aus der "Benutzer" Benutzergruppe raus nehmen, dann wird er auch bei der Anmeldung nich angezeigt.
Das nicht bei dem Zugriff auf den Eee Abgefragt wird, liegt vermutlich daran, dass generell für alle freigegeben ist, bzw. die Passwortabfrage deaktiviert ist (keine Ahnung wie es bei Linux genau ist).
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Knoechi (10. Februar 2008)

danke, danke, danke
wenn du jetzt hier wärst würd ich dich umarmen (nicht falsch verstehen)

jetzt funzt alles, sehe meinen rechner nun sogar.. echt nice
so fachmännische hilfe is echt was feines.

So nun muss ich bohren.. 
Was für Rechte sollte ich dem account zukommen lassen,
reicht benutzer oder gleich admin?
geht im grunde nur um dateien austausch. mehr brauch ich net.

nochmals danke

MfG


----------



## Shady (10. Februar 2008)

Hast du XP Pro, Vista Business, Ultimate?
Bei Home Versionen bleibt dir nur, einen "normalen" Nutzer anzulegen (reicht beschränkt). Bei den anderen geht das sehr schön, also das der nich jedes mal bei der Anmeldung mit angezeigt wird (Geht bei Home evtl. auch editieren? Ich hatte nie Home.)
Mach mal einen rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz\Verwalten.
Da dann "Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen" (oder so ähnlich, hab's jetzt nich extra auf gemacht). Wenn du den Nutzer schon angelegt hast, dann öffne dessen Eigenschaften mal und da in der Registerkarte "Mitglied von" aus der Gruppe "Benutzer" entfernen. Kann ja sein du hast es schon, aber wenn du fragst ob Admin oder eingeschränkt, hast bestimmt über den Dialog gemacht? Jetzt kommt es nicht mehr beim Anmelden, also die Auswahl für den Nutzer.
Jetzt kannst du, wenn du die einfache Dateifreigabe aktiv hast (standard), die Ordner einfach frei geben. Wenn nicht, dann halt noch NTFS Rechte setzen. Der Nutzer kann sich dann auch nicht an deinem PC anmelden, un hat nur Berechtigungen für die Ordner und kann am System somit nichts ändern. 
Dann können wenigstens auch andere auf deine Freigaben zugreifen, oder auch nicht (anderer Nutzer), ohne sich zB an deinem Rechner anmelden zu können.
Wäre die sicherste und effektivste Lösung.


----------

